
Ars: iPhone apps can only be deployed/tested on 5 iPhones before going to the App store - e1ven
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/03/19/accepted-iphone-devs-reveal-details-limitations-of-program
======
wmf
So $99 buys you five iBrickings, but is there any kind of mapping from
developers to iBricks? Can an app compiled by one developer run on another
developer's phone?

------
Flemlord
You call yourselves hackers? That's four more phones than you should need.

~~~
mechanical_fish
And at least three more than I can afford.

